# Peter Pan and the Lost Boys



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It occurred to me that we are a by and large, we are motley bunch of kids that never grew up or have reverted to our second childhood. Watching Peter Pan with my own kids, I couldn't help but notice how prominently slingshots featured in the movies. It looks like there's many of us immortalised there.
*
Boyntonstu's slingshot on a stick and josephlys's blowgun*










*Jörg's mega launcher*










*Darb's expensive experimental ammo*










*And the assembled membership of Slingshotforum.com*


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

haha, it was based here.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Who's Harry Hill? If he's neither from W.Yorks or Guangdong it's unlikely. Given that Hill isn't a common name in China, that reduces the probability somewhat.


----------

